# There Is NO Excuse For This ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/SnowGoose

The mother of the finder/rescuer of this goose is on the warpath, and I'll bet she tracks down the kids that did this. I certainly wouldn't want to be one of the kids nor their parents. Her son is in his late teens or early twenties and came to the rescue of the goose.

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

He looks like he will be fine luckily. Wow if I caught my kids doing something like that they wouldn't be sitting down for a few weeks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> He looks like he will be fine luckily. Wow if I caught my kids doing something like that they wouldn't be sitting down for a few weeks.


Thanks for looking, Grim. I really don't know that this goose will be fine. That leg looks really bad to me. I've put in a call to my rehabber friend to see if she will try to get her vets to have a look and treat the leg. The leg is beyond my ability to try and fix. Plus, a Snow Goose is a state and federally protected bird, so I really need my rehabber to lend a hand with this one.

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh that poor, poor goose. I hope somebody finds out who those kids are they are in desperste need of psychological help while they are still young.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I so glad that there's at least one good teenager around.

I hope the poor goose will recover the use of his leg in good time.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awful! I'm glad the goose is somewhat okay though. Just think of how much worse it could have been 

Kids like that get on my nerves so bad. How can they possibly do that? How can they think that is fun, or cool, or whatever enjoyment they got out of it....I just don't get it! The poor goose never did a thing to hurt _them_


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, that is one story and picture that can bring tears. I hope he is able to recover and the mother of that young man can find out who did this.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Will notifying fish and game about the goose help bring responsibility upon the kids?
__________________


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The whole world is going to hell in a hand basket........totally uncalled for.........I know what I would do to the kids, and if they were MY kids........well, now adays..........they'd probably throw me in jail.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

> ......totally uncalled for.........I know what I would do to the kids, and if they were MY kids........well, now adays..........they'd probably throw me in jail.


By golly, Renee, I'd be the first one to chip in for your bail.
Daryl


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> ......totally uncalled for.........I know what I would do to the kids, and if they were MY kids........well, now adays..........they'd probably throw me in jail. :mad By golly, Renee, I'd be the first one to chip in for your bail.
> Daryl


We can always count on you to support a good cause.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The goose is doing well in the care of the finder and there is now color and warmth in the injured leg. I'd been holding a "trump" card for a few months from a vet who needed help in placing a domestic duck that she treated and then got "stuck" with. I took her duck and found it a good home. This vet will be treating the goose at no charge. I'll keep you posted.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love it when things work out like that!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a beautiful bird! Did you say it was a Snow Goose. How lovely. I do hope that they find the kids that hurt that bird. The less tolerant that society is on a whole to this type of behavior the better it is for the animals.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish the game warden could find out who this kid is and go to his house and sit him down and scare the pants off him........they should make him volunteer at a wildlife center or vet to help take care of the animals for awhile...he needs intervetion....if he can hurt a living creature..whats next?...scary. good wishes for that poor goosekins.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

I think they should be fined out the ying yang and all the proceedings should go to rescues in the area... hurt them in the wallet its the only thing anyone understands anymore


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What those kids did is horrible!!!! Snow geese are federally protected, so at least there is legal protection for this bird if the find the perpetrators.

So glad a saviour came along and this bird is now in capable hands!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about this poor duck, but not surpised anymore, in todays world.

I'm glad to hear the color and warmth is coming back to the leg, and this bird will get a vet to care for the injury.

Thank you for the update Terry and your part in helping this needy bird.


----------

